# Fanfare for the common man: Mexican Pizza



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

With all the posts recently about homemade Mexican food and pizza. I thought I'd throw one out there for all of us who are either to lazy to make things from scratch or are culinary deficient.  This is as close to authentic Mexican food that I've had. Pretty sad I know. 

So lets get the ball rolling: First up the fix'ins.








Brown the beef up. This is close to 3 pounds of 85/15. I couldn't get 90/10. Once browned - drain the grease and put it back into the pan with 2.5 cups of water and the appropriate amount of Taco seasoning(3 packs for this attempt). Stirring occasionally until the water is basically gone.






Then spread the re-fried beans evenly over the pizza dough.







Then top the with the ground meat. I didn't use all 3 pounds. Probably about a half of it. Note: Be careful not to get to close to the edge of the dough.






Add a few spoons of chunky salsa.







And top with some shredded Mexican blend cheese.






Side shot:







Bake at 450* until the cheese has melted





Top with rough diced tomatoes






...and rough chopped lettuce






Since I know I can't eat 4 slices of pizza. I cut the pizza into qtrs. That way I can stick with my 2 slices.






Thanks for looking at my authentic New England Mexican pizza. 

Chris


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 12, 2021)

That pie looks really good!
Nice work. 
I could definitely crush a few slices of that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks good from here! I'd definitely help ya eat that!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks delicious to me chris. Probably gonna give this a try


----------



## clifish (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks Awesome to me...add some habaneros and sour cream and into a food coma I would go!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks Great, Chris!!
All those NE Mexicans teach you that??? 
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

Absolutely Nothing wrong with that dish. I would eat it.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 12, 2021)

OMG that looks uhmazing!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 12, 2021)

Chris over here eating his Mexican pizza like






JK buddy that looks great! I actually cooked up something similar last night but doesn't look as good. Big LIKE!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 12, 2021)

the above post is hilarious! I can see Chris doing that!

Anyway, great job Chris!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 12, 2021)

Boy howdy Chris, looks like you've got the best of both worlds right there, Like! I always feel that if you use chili powder, salsa, or Ortega chilis on anything it makes it Mexican food. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 12, 2021)

Man that looks amazing!! All flavors I love. Big like!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 12, 2021)

looks fantastic Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2021)

Not a thing in the world wrong with that Chris. Darned good looking meal, probably tasted great, and was quick to put together. I'd  sure as heck tear into a bunch of it   

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

2Mac said:


> That pie looks really good!
> Nice work.
> I could definitely crush a few slices of that.


Thank you 2Mac and for the like. 



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good from here! I'd definitely help ya eat that!
> 
> Ryan



Appreciate that Ryan and for the like. I still have a couple of slices. Way to much for the wife and I.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious to me chris. Probably gonna give this a try



Give it a go Jake, I think you'll like it and it's easy to make. Appreciate the compliment.



clifish said:


> Looks Awesome to me...add some habaneros and sour cream and into a food coma I would go!



Habaneros yes I like that idea. I'll pass on the sour cream. Appreciate the like and comment clifish. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Chris!!
> All those NE Mexicans teach you that???
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...



Not sure about the NE Mexicans, but since I'm near the Canadian border maybe the Canadian variety. Thanks for the like and a compliment Bear appreciate them. Also for the chuckle.



indaswamp said:


> Absolutely Nothing wrong with that dish. I would eat it.



Thank you muchly inda, It's a good change of pace - something a little different especially for us.

Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 12, 2021)

OLE!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

73saint said:


> OMG that looks uhmazing!



Appreciate that saint also for the like.


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Chris over here eating his Mexican pizza like
> View attachment 479896
> 
> 
> JK buddy that looks great! I actually cooked up something similar last night but doesn't look as good. Big LIKE!



Hey how'd you get on my facebook page John. My said she wouldn't post that pic. Thanks for the like and chuckle appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> the above post is hilarious! I can see Chris doing that!
> 
> Anyway, great job Chris!



Somehow I knew you'd enjoy that post Justin. I appreciate the like and comment thanks.



sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Chris, looks like you've got the best of both worlds right there, Like! I always feel that if you use chili powder, salsa, or Ortega chilis on anything it makes it Mexican food. RAY



Thank you Ray also for the like. Yup for us living on the northern border this is Mexican food.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks amazing!! All flavors I love. Big like!



Thanks Jeff for the compliment and like. Some of my favorite flavors also.



smokerjim said:


> looks fantastic Chris



Thanks Jim and for the like. It was very filling as well.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Not a thing in the world wrong with that Chris. Darned good looking meal, probably tasted great, and was quick to put together. I'd  sure as heck tear into a bunch of it
> 
> Robert



Appreciate that Robert and for the like. Quick and easy are my middle names. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2021)

Had take out pizza last night. Sure wish I would had some of this pizza instead! Looks great Chris!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> OLE!



Kinda lost on this one band, but thank you I hope.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 12, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Had take out pizza last night. Sure wish I would had some of this pizza instead! Looks great Chris!



Thank you Steve and for the like. I don't order pizza out very often because I have to go pick it up. None of the places around here deliver to where I live. Kinda defeats the purpose. 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Appreciate that Robert and for the like



Very much deserved sir.



gmc2003 said:


> Quick and easy are my middle names



And I'm sure she agreed with you   

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 12, 2021)

Never thought about it earlier but when we order taco pizza we ask for the toppings on the side ( lettuce, tomatoes,  and crushed doritos),  there's doesn't have salsa on it but comes with packets of taco sauce.  But anyways it makes reheating nicer so it doesn't turn into a soggy mess.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2021)

That looks fantastic . Love the cold lettuce and Tomato on Mexican pizza . 
Nice work on that .


----------



## olaf (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks great but needs a few more layers


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Never thought about it earlier but when we order taco pizza we ask for the toppings on the side ( lettuce, tomatoes,  and crushed doritos),  there's doesn't have salsa on it but comes with packets of taco sauce.  But anyways it makes reheating nicer so it doesn't turn into a soggy mess.
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan and for the like. Yeah reheating is one drawback to this pie. Unless you take off he lettuce and tomatoes. We got this idea from a Mexican bean dip a friend of ours used to make for poker night, and it's just naturally evolved.




chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Love the cold lettuce and Tomato on Mexican pizza .
> Nice work on that .



Appreciate that Chop, the lettuce and tomato add another level of texture to the pie. I think it makes the difference. Thanks for the like also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> And I'm sure she agreed with you
> 
> Robert



No complaints for the last 35 years. Well there was that one time....



olaf said:


> Looks great but needs a few more layers



Maybe some Avocado and/or some peppers. Umm I'll have to think on that.  

Thanks olaf for the compliment.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

creek bottom


 DanMcG


 GATOR240


 Cabo


 kruizer


 Johnny Ray


Thanks for the likes

Chris


----------



## Millberry (Jan 15, 2021)

_"culinary deficient"   _YES-That was the phrase I was looking for to descibe me... Yup ! (looks good Chris!)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2021)

Millberry said:


> _"culinary deficient"   _YES-That was the phrase I was looking for to descibe me... Yup ! (looks good Chris!)



Ah don't sell yourself short, but yeah I know how you feel. Thanks for the compliment.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2021)

Holy cow that thing is massive...LOL Yeah, I know...that's what she said.
Great looking pie!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> Holy cow that thing is massive...LOL Yeah, I know...that's what she said.
> Great looking pie!!!



Thank you very much forktender, appreciate it.

Chris


----------

